# EA Sports MMA computer game.



## Newmoos (Nov 19, 2009)

MMA : Mixed Martial Arts Fighting Video Game : EA SPORTS

Has anyone else had a look at this yet? It looks pretty swish and it's staying away from the UFC and using Strikeforce as its main brand, and it looks like they are also using some of the DREAM fighters. All in all it could be a good one with the likes of Frank Shamrock, Fedor, Randy Couture, Gegard Mousasi and Renato Sobral to name a few, and with Big John McCarthy as the man in the middle you can't go wrong.


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

I will probably get it when it is out, but I'm not overly excited. Got myself quite qorked up over the UFC game and it is pretty shit! Fun for about 2 hours but after repeatedly knocking Lesnar out, it got dull.


----------



## Newmoos (Nov 19, 2009)

I found the UFC game a good laugh if played with a load of mates who've also never played it before. Hopefully the career in this game is better than the one on UFC, i think that plus the create a fighter was a bit of a let down, also the fact you couldn't have open weight fights on 2 player. But after playing the old UFC games on the PS2 i found it was alot better and smoother, and it didn't take you're fighter 2-3 seconds to throw a punch after tapping the button.


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

Really wish they could work something out with UFC and get their fighters into it aswell with a no brand situation and make it just about the sport.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

I want to see real game video .. not the video where they have had theirr designers spend months designing a special trailer .. I will defo buy though

It will be awesome to have king mo, the whitemare, fedor, mousasi on it .. but I prefer the UFC roster

I would go mental if ea mma had bas rutten on it though

I wonder if Hendo will be on it

Hopefully they have a good career mode on this

hope they get the dream white cage

what would be awesome, would be a create a ppv type slot on the machine, where you could make an actual card instead of having to go back to main menu after every fight .. Would be awesome if they had grand prixs dream style, have open weight grand prixs and normal weight ones

ufc undisputed was awesome when playing with friends, season mode let it down though big tim e.. they have 180 fighters on roster, hopefully they can get more than half on it this time .. since career mode isnt specialised for characters, and most fighters look the same, surely they can get time to add like an extra 20-30 fighters at least

The UFC need to add some Pride fights to their menu item where you relive past fights .. they have enough pride fighters


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Searching forums I found some info :

From the demo, we saw Muay-Thai rings, Brazilian grappling dojos, British boxing rings, a circular cage that looks exactly like what they used in YAMMA pit fighting, six-sided cages used in Strikeforce and I believe I remember seeing just an open area in the middle of a jungle. In fact, the locations were so remarkable that someone in the crowd asked if they could them again on the monitor.


----------



## Newmoos (Nov 19, 2009)

jeevan said:


> what would be awesome, would be a create a ppv type slot on the machine, where you could make an actual card instead of having to go back to main menu after every fight .. Would be awesome if they had grand prixs dream style, have open weight grand prixs and normal weight ones
> 
> The UFC need to add some Pride fights to their menu item where you relive past fights .. they have enough pride fighters


As there are a range of fighters on this game it'd be nice if they used the classic match option that UFC Undisputed had on there game, it'd also be cool if the classic fights ranged from the different promotions like WEC, PRIDE and DREAM.

I also read that EA apparently didn't want to work on the UFC game so that might mean that there won't be any UFC fighters in this game, which would be a shame. Although i think there is going to be a follow up to undisputed with different control options, but im not sure what it will include.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

wec owned by ufc, ufc own pride rights

most ufc fighters sign over image rights


----------



## LyotoTheDragon (Oct 18, 2009)

Being honest this will blow UFC undisputed out of the water FACT

Fight night graphics and better physics than UFC undisputed, too bad that Dana fell out with EA though, would have been like FIFA with all the leagues being different promotions

Hope to see legends that are playable aswell like Royce Gracie


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

List of fighters signed up for and rumoured to be in it;

Fedor Emelianenko

Gegard Mousasi

Benji Radach

Renato 'Babalu' Sobral

Frank Shamrock

Frank Trigg

Jay Hieron

Tim F Kennedy

Muhammed "King Mo" Lawal

Cung Le

Bas Rutten

Randy Couture

Tim Sylvia

Kevin Randleman

Jason "Mayhem" Miller

Brett Rogers

Jake Shields

Nick Thompson

Mauro Ranallo and Frank Shamrock will be providing commentary.

Rumored:

Nick Diaz

Ken Shamrock

Andrei Arlovski

Shinya Aoki

Bobby Lashley

Gina Carano

Takanori Gomi

Pedro Rizzo

Mike Aina

Evangelista Santos

Rameau Thierry Sokoudjou

Robbie Lawler

Scott Smith

Norifumi Yamamoto

Ricardo Arona

Gilbert Melendez

Joe Riggs

Joachim Hansen

Eddie Alvarez

Bibiano Fernandes

Joe Warren

Gesias Calvancante

Murilo Rua

Bob Sapp

Cristiane Santos

Hector Lombard

Tatsuya Kawajiri

Josh Barnett

Gilbert Yvel

Butterbean

Paulo Filho

Jeff Monson

Matt Lindland

Genki Sudo

David Loiseau

Don Frye

Marius Zaromskis

Sarah Kaufman

Kerry Vera


----------



## Newmoos (Nov 19, 2009)

If half of those fighters are in it it will be impressive.

I knew that UFC owned WEC but i didn't know they also owned PRIDE rights.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

That's a damn good list of fighters actually but I can't see any of the UFC guys being in it.


----------



## DanW (Oct 14, 2009)

Im looking forward to creating a fighter and punching Jason Miller in the face repeatedly, as that is the closest I would ever get to doing that in real life without being killed...

Seriously though, I'm looking forward to this, got bored with UFC Undisputed and if it does come with all of the rumored features and lives up to early promise, then it will be one hell of a game


----------

